# Déplacer un fichier depuis Aperçu avec Service Automator



## skraaaa (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à écrire un service automator dans Apercu que je pensais simple à faire...

Voilà, je télécharge des documents PDF que je dois régulièrement trier dans 4 différents répertoires en fonction du document.  4 répertoires situés à des endroits totalement différents.

Sans automator: le fichier se télécharge, apercu s'ouvre, et je choisis 'fichier', 'déplacer vers', etc...

la sélection de l'endroit où je dois sauver ces documents est fastidieuse, je pensais donc faire:

Aperçu s'ouvre avec mon document;
Via le menu 'service', je choisis un répertoire en créant un service par répertoire.

J'imaginais qu'il n'y aurait qu'à utiliser une fonction déplacer...

Mais je bute.  Je ne parviens pas dans automator à faire le lien entre le 'document actif' dans aperçu et une fonction 'déplacer vers'.

La création d'un service qui fait cela dans le finder est facile, mais je préfère le faire à partir d'aperçu via les services...

Une petite suggestion?  Mille mercis d'avance!


----------



## sgamel (10 Octobre 2013)

Un service ne permet pas de manipuler directement un document. Il donne accès à la sélection courante à un autre processus pour un traitement et injecte le résultat dans le document d'origine. 

Un service serait possible pour le Finder. 

Dans votre cas il vaudrait mieux faire un script AppleScript pour Apercu ou une application Automator dans laquelle vous faites glisser le document directement. 

Mais si le système de classement est facile à déterminer pourquoi ne pas jeter un il à l'application Hazel ? elle est exactement faites pour ça. Automatiser le classement de fichiers. Je m'en sert pour classer tous mes documents lorsque je les scanne. 

Jetez un il au site Automatisez.net et contactez moi si vous avez besoin de plus d'aide.


----------



## skraaaa (11 Octobre 2013)

@sgamel.  Merci beaucoup pour l'information, je ne connaissais pas l'existence d'Hazel.  Je vais l'essayer.

Pour automatisez.net, je connais déjà les bouquins numériques qu'ils ont édité, j'en ai déjà un au niveau automator...

Merci!

Xavier


----------

